# Good qaulity cutter



## bigjoe4265 (May 16, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how much was the shipping? Last time I chekced it was $15.95 for their so-called super saver shipping.

Bigjoe


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used Eagle products for years, they are the best.. I have never been dissatisfied , Customer service and products are top Shelf… no doubt


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a router bit from Eagle America for the first time. I was also very impressed. They will be the first place I look whenever I need a new bit from now on.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Trick is to catch EA when they have free shipping. They do it often. I agree with everyone else. Good tools and great customer service.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Eagle is made by Whiteside they are the cats meow


----------

